# lcd monitor an pc netzeil?



## weranders (29. Juli 2006)

hallo ans forum

ich habe hier einen lcd monitor (12V an 3A) ohne netzteil

kann ich auch ein altes pc netzteil verwenden?

danke im vorraus


----------



## ts230 (5. Juli 2007)

Es geht,aber nur mit einer grundlast im 5 Volt kreis.
http://www.google.de/search?q=steck...ls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------

